
Let - lets you run a node.js script a specified amount of time. - jenhsun
https://github.com/vesln/let
======
nicolast
Oh, so that's something like _timeout_ (as distributed in _coreutils_ on
GNU/Linux systems, and according to man pages available on the web also on
*BSD etc)?

    
    
      $ timeout -s 9 5s md5sum /dev/zero
      Killed

~~~
badboy
seriously, I don't get it why I should use another big node script when there
is _timeout_

~~~
felixge
Agreed. I usually end up doing the opposite in node, whenever there is an
existing *nix tool for a job, I'll spawn that from my node process rather than
reimplementing it. Node's child process machinery is the best I've seen so
far.

(Disclaimer: I'm a node contributor)

------
pyrotechnick
This seems severely over-engineered.

------
appleflaxen
Can this be used to make a realtime javascript system?

~~~
peterhunt
Oh come on

